# tdf 2009 predictions: post by july 4 09 start time.



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

lance.

--Jul 02 edit:
TDF Predictions: Post by 2:00pm GMT July 4 2009

Hello RBR-Info for predictions.
The last minute surprises are happening, so stay up-to-date (i.e., jump ship if you were pulling for Martin or Horner).

We can look back when it is all over, on Sunday, July 26 in Paris, and see who gets it right. I will post a note recognizing all accurate predictions, and I will note who get the most correct overall.

If you dare, post your overall predictions for the 2009 TdF.
Yellow Jersey
Podium: win/place/show
Green Jersey (Sprinter)
Polka Dot Jersey (Climber)
White Jersey (Young Rider)
White/Red (Attacker)

Tour (time trials) begins July 4, at 10:00am Eastern Time (USA); AKA 2pm GMT, 4pm Monaco Time.
That will be 9am Central, 8am Mountain, 7pm Pacific, so we can consider pre-race predictions to be anything posted up until that moment. -PJay


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

Schleck.

EDIT: Andy


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

Podium finish in order!

Contador
Armstrong
leipheimer


----------



## RSPDiver (Jun 3, 2006)

Astana team implosion, with half-hearted support of Lance turning ugly.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Lance


----------



## roadie_490 (Jun 11, 2004)

Contador. He'll be way more explosive in the mountains and Lance will be domestic.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Tom Boonen.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

My prediction: PAIN

Thanks to the champ. Still the greatest there evar was.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

^^ Is that a 2002 in the back?


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

is that James Dean on the follow bike?


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Contador
A. Schleck
Evans


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

chickenlegs...


----------



## ftmsb (Jul 15, 2008)

I've got to go... Cavendish. Bored with sprinting, dude will use the off season to hone his TT and become a climbing machine.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Ok I change my pick. 

Tom Danielson.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

1. Contador
2. Levi
3. Cadel
4. Lance
5. Andy Schleck


----------



## nrs-air (Jan 23, 2007)

1. Lance 
2. Frank Schleck
3. CVV

Points: Cavendish
Climbs: Contador
Young rider: I'm gonna say Tyler Farrar, if he's still under 25. No idea if he is or not though.


----------



## rs3o (Jan 22, 2004)

You guys are forgetting somebody:

Basso
Contador
Lance


----------



## zphogan (Jan 27, 2007)

ASO will not let Basso ride.

1. Lance
2. Contador
3. A. Schleck
4. C. Evans
5. Sastre


----------



## rboseley (Sep 28, 2007)

Lance riding for Astana. He and Johan have too much going for them in common tor him to go elsewhere. And Johan can handle Alberto. I love Levi - but he will never win the TDF, When the going gets Really tough - Levi just does not rise to the occasion.

Lance, Levi, and Alberto, 1,2,3? Got any more of that stuff?


Finally if not LA, then I would actually go over for the race if I thought Tommy D. had any chance. Someday. Not 09.


----------



## zphogan (Jan 27, 2007)

rboseley said:


> Finally if not LA, then I would actually go over for the race if I thought Tommy D. had any chance. Someday. Not 09.


dude, my dead grandmother has better chance to win the Tour than Tom Danielson.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

nrs-air said:


> 1. Lance
> 2. Frank Schleck
> 3. CVV
> 
> ...


You surely don't think Frank Schleck is a Tour contender vs. Andy do you?


----------



## nrs-air (Jan 23, 2007)

uzziefly said:


> You surely don't think Frank Schleck is a Tour contender vs. Andy do you?


2009 will be Frank's year, mark my words .


----------



## velomoto (Oct 6, 2005)

LA - with a 10.2 second lead


----------



## steel fan (Dec 29, 2006)

Probably Lance. He seems to be able to do whatever he puts his mind to.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Contador
Armstrong
Rogers
Schleck
Sastre
Vandevelde
Gesink
The young dude from Liquigas (****, can't remember his name!)
Cadel


----------



## Circlip (Jul 26, 2005)

How is Andy Schleck going to land in a podium spot after losing a cumulative 10 minutes in the ITTs? Great, explosive climber but far from the well-rounded skill set that's necessary to contend for the yellow. Still time for him to learn to TT, but based on what he's shown to date that's not happening anytime soon.


----------



## pedal2tahoe (Nov 10, 2006)

ut: 1) Basso
2) Landis
3) The Chicken/ The Cobra (Tie)

OK, seriously:

1) Contador
2) Schleck
3) Sastre

I'll be rooting for Lance, but c'mon, lets be realistic here.....


----------



## nicks2192 (Jan 25, 2008)

contador


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

Evans


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

1. Andy
2. Contador
3. VdV
4. Leipheimer
5. Sastre
6. Kohl
7. Landis
8. Basso
73. Lance


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Best young rider:

Dan Martin from Garmin/Chipotle


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

dave2pvd said:


> Best young rider:
> 
> Dan Martin from Garmin/Chipotle


over andy?


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Contador
Armstrong
leipheimer

.............it could happen:idea:


----------



## pedal power (Jun 16, 2007)

Overall - Contador
KOM - Andy Schleck
Points - Cavendish
Young rider - TBA


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

teffisk said:


> over andy?


You're right, that would be tough. In a clean Tour, who knows? The kid has quietly become something of a phenom for Slipstream. If the next 5 years are on the same trajectory as the last 5, he'll probably win the Tour in that time.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

I don't know who will win, but i really doubt it will be lance. I'd like to at least see him put in a respectable performance though.

ps, i like your signature pedal power.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

zphogan said:


> ASO will not let Basso ride.
> 
> 1. Lance
> 2. Contador
> ...


Is that official? I think thats BS. He's Italian. and he's served his time


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*bump. we're in 2009 now.*

i posted this in 2008 as soon as LA announced he was gonna squeeze back into cycling shorts.
I will dig up the prediction rules as I have posted for the past couple of years.
i will include some wording about picking podium, plus KOM, points, and white jersey.

Get your predictions in before TdF 2009 start time.

As soon as I can once they get to Paris, I will post all who had accurate predictions.

darn i got beat by a longshot on first to picki dan martin for white jersey.


----------



## Andrew1 (May 27, 2009)

1. Cadel Evans
2. Denis Menchov
3. Alberto Contador

KOM: F. Schleck
Green: Cavendish. Hushovd and Farrar in second and third.
White: Dan Martin


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

What? Only, like, one person even mentions Menchov? Either everybody's forgotten about him or thinks he's cooked from the Giro. I have a hard time picking between him and Sastre, so I'm considering #2 and #3 to be reversible.

1) Contador
2) Menchov
3) Sastre
4) Levi
5) Cadel
5) Schleck
|
v
Lance


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Contador
Sastre
Cadel

White = Gesink or Martin
Mountains = Martin (A.Schleck will be marked as a GC threat if he's within 5 minutes of the top 3)
Green = Friere (Cav has a meltdown when his team doesn't position him perfectly)


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Overall - Contador
KOM - Andy Schleck
Points - Cavendish
Young rider - Dan Martin


----------



## lithiapark (Apr 6, 2003)

*2009 Tour picks*

Contador: Astana can reliably control the race better than the other climbers teams and he can out time trial all of them, except Lance?

Lance: Again the strongest team, probably still one of if not the best climbers, consider Leadville, second would be good enough to quiet the doubters and having Contador win would keep him on the team Lance would like to own

Rogers: consider his performance last year before he crashed

Evans: not strong enough to finish second in this years class

Schlecks: one or the other, good strong team

Sastre: doesn't have the team or strategy that he did last year, he isn't overly young either

Menchov: I would like to have him prove me wrong, but I don't think he will have the energy after the Giro

Leipheimer: He, and Horner, and Popo, and Zubeldia will help pace Alberto and Lance up the climbs and cover the attacks, as a result of covering attacks, Levi might actually place higher, Levi may be have to max out only one one or two climbs and can sandbag the TTs so he can come back for the Vuelta which he could win with the team fully behind him


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

lance. and not because i'm a fanboy. hes fueled by anger and has a lot of things to be angry about.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Contador
Evans
Sastre

KOM - Shleck
Green - Cavendish


----------



## zphogan (Jan 27, 2007)

I know I posted in September, but I need to update: 

1. Lance
2. Contador
3. Evans
4. Mechov
5. Pelizotti


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

yellow - Contador
green - Cavendish
white - Gesink
polka dot - Schlek, Andy


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

1.Contador (but there really doesn't seem to be alot of mt. finishes, so Lance or Menchov may prevail)

2.Lance
3.Menchov
4.Evans
5.VDV


----------



## tri-ac (Aug 4, 2008)

1) Menchov
2) Evans (c'mon, it's HIS spot)
ok, he's not better than Alberto, so

2) Contador
3) Evans
4) Sastre
5) A. Schleck


----------



## bubbha70 (Aug 8, 2004)

1. contrador
2. sastre
3. basso


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

1) Sastre -- his experience and overall good shape this year will take the top
2) Contador -- will do well overall but too much explosive runs early on leads to loss of steam and ends up being dropped by Sastre on a later critical stage
3) Evans -- follows the two as close as possible 

Speculations:

Levi will end up being distanced after being repeatedly dropped on the attacks. Makes up some time in the TT but not enough. The guy is just too tired by now.

LA just stays in the shadows, not really strong enough relative to the top and refuses to take risks needed to jump ahead. Top 20 finisher nonetheless.

Popo will jump out and do unusually well, taking a stage and finishing in the top 15.

Vandevelde will not repeat his glories of last year.


----------



## Jokull (Aug 13, 2007)

1. Contador
2. Sastre
3. Evans

KOM - A. Shleck
Green - Cavendish
White - Martin


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

Lets think this through -

The pace of the past few tdf/giro/vueltas has been slower than ever. LA can maintain consistency for weeks having an "A" peak once a year. The only way he can fail is timing his peak wrong. He seems to be flying right now having lapped the latest crit which isn't easy - ever. Although it doesn't mean anything 30 days from now

If you've read anything about or know people who have been team8s of LA's aside from doping bs, most riders can't sustain his training regime. He is a beast as Basso stated last week, a beast - he has beat the field by MINUTES in the past - 

if the tour de swiss or had he ridden the DL or some other race he has ridden pre tour he would have won or rather in the past he has won even when it is weeks pre the tdf

If you have followed his recent training his sustainable riding tempo is incredible. In addition his weight is better than normal, he had to work his ass off to attain this. As you get older you have to work much harder to keep muscle strength, development, and growth but his training is down to a science 

Contador is a great climber and a good TTer - and that isn't enough when you have a specialist with half a dozen + 1 tdf wins. LA didn't come out of retirement to ride for Contador. 

Contador came in 2nd at the DL. He only looks comfy when the road goes up and that just won't do. Especially when his competition has been evans/valverde/etc who are good riders but come on, not exactly the caliber he needs to compete against pre tour and come in 2nd weeks before the race starts. 

This particular tdf doesn't favor hard core mtn top finishes - if there were 5 Ventoux like stages Contador might have a shot - but don't forget that Lance beat everyone in the mountains - climbing is Lance's favorite thing aside from texas, blonds, and winning 

According to speculation Contador was ready and willing to bail if Astana went bankrupt. He even had bikes/kit from another team - according to reports . . . can't blame him a rider with his talent can't afford to waste it

LA has stated he wants his own team next year so he can ride when he pleases etc. ( why not? if you could run your own show and draw large amounts of $$ and crowds and be picky about your team8s who wouldn't want to? ) 

the point?

He has no reason to be loyal. There is little if any love between LA and Cont. from what the public can tell. Horner and Levi have been inseparable from LA in training and racing all year. Contador hasn't even trained with LA more than once

The pressure is on Contador. 

If LA wins there will be arguments about sportsmanship and doping blah blah but what a race! The media is certainly getting its LA press out while they can to make coin 

If Contador wins - well he can do anything he wants and ride for whomever he wants and has proven himself against the best tdf rider in decades 

who cares who comes in third, might as well be Floyd Landis 

there is only two questions that remain: 

will Astana permit a race between 2 of its own riders? 

Will Johan allow it and can he manage it? 

LA's age seems to carry no weight when it comes to his racing 

I just don't think Contador is as strong or fast as Basso was in 2005 - and he desperately needs to be 

what's cool is they will have the same gear and director. most likely neither will benefit from a ttt. 

hopefully both will have enough class to duke it out on the bike although the team bus ride home could be tense lol

i don't think stage 1 will mean anything unless LA pulls a pass by just going all out putting all the pressure on Contador - which would be brilliant and just like LA to do so - who wants to hold back after waiting so long? Contador should be the last Astana rider to go - perhaps Johan can keep the boys in check until the 2nd week of July - 

by stage 13 Astana will be ahead of everyone ( overall contenders ) by way of the ttt and the mountains will show who has the legs

it really could be a different tour


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Lance will either crash out or get no support from Astana and will be far, far back.

Poor Lance's Ego.....


----------



## somdoosh (Jul 21, 2008)

Here's how I call it: either Astana holds together and obliterates the field, with Contador, Armstrong, Levi, and Klöden (in that order) all finishing in the top 15 and Contador taking the crown. On the other hand, if they pull a T-Mobile, the team falls apart and Denis Menchov runs away with it.

Either way, Andy Schleck takes King of the Mountain, he gives the white jersey up to Boom, whose teammate Freire gets the green.


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> Lance will either crash out or get no support from Astana and will be far, far back.
> 
> Poor Lance's Ego.....



not likely. lance = money. money talks.


----------



## toronto-rider (Aug 16, 2002)

Contador
Evans
Liphimer

Green: Cavendish
Young rider: Tony Martin
KOM: Robert Gesink

Most stage wins: Cavendish


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

loudog said:


> not likely. lance = money. money talks.


Not to the members of his team; the one's who would have to be domestiques/support for him. The ones who apparently hate his conceited guts.


----------



## swuzzlebubble (Aug 4, 2008)

1 Evans
2 Rogers


----------



## fringale37 (Feb 6, 2005)

*Spanish Armada*

Contador 
Sastre
Kreuziger(sp):thumbsup:


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

I agree with Carbon110.... And Basso said it best... Lance is a Beast... 
He will be vying for the top spot on the podium, barring a crash... 

Anyone that thinks otherwise underestimates LA deep competitive ego and power driven personality.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

PlatyPius said:


> Not to the members of his team; the one's who would have to be domestiques/support for him. The ones who apparently hate his conceited guts.


The ones who apparently hate his guts? Which ones? How do you know that his teammates hate him? Do you have a link?


----------



## squadra (May 20, 2009)

Everyone can agree that LA has a monstrous ego, but, he has the performance to back it up. That being said, LA is NOT stupid, and, more importantly, he has nothing to prove. From what i can tell, hes just having fun.
Anyway, if Contador is stronger than him, i fully expect LA will back him to the hilt, it tactically makes sense, and LA is no fool. BUT, Contador has to prove that 100%.
Levi had a very strong Giro. He!!, Levi is ALWAYS strong. Levi will have a great TDF, even in a supporting role. He won't win, but podium, very possibly.
My predictions are an Astana podium sweep. LA, Contador, Levi.
Sure, why not? 
Cadel just isn't strong enough mentally, and a threat like Astana will knock him off his game.
Sastre isn't consistent enough, and his TT is not up to par. Rogers; well, i thought he would have a btter Giro than he did. His climbing is not up to the same Grand Tour standard as his rivals.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Too hard to call. I think Astana has an implosion and keeps both Armstrong and Contador off the top step of the podium. 
Evans wins
Garmin's colapse will be more epic than in the Giro. VDV will drop out due to injuries, Martin will show some flashes, but he too will drop out due to stomach issues (he's already shown he has them) Hesjedal will be their top finisher. Millar and Wiggins will confirm the Sky rumor. Farrar and Dean will never figure out the lead out (but Farrar will still manage a win on his own). Pate will get into a break, but otherwise will be silent. And Zabriskie will suck in the TT's and go for the Lantern Rouge(sp)


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

1. Contador
2. Menchov
3. who cares


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

So, do we know if Haussler is leading out Thor, or Thor leading out Haussler? 

Thor, Haussler, Boonen(I think he'll get in), Farrar, Cav, should be some exciting sprints. Too bad McEwen or Steegmans couldn't be there.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Contador wins (with Astana support, by himself or with Caisse d'Epargne), Evans 2nd (Just follow Contador), 3rd... Nibali, Kreuziger, Sastre or someone else?

Andy Schleck in the Polka Dot, Freire in green, a young guy in white (meaning I have no clue who qualifies for white)...

I hope there is surprises, drama and attacks! Lance will be in the top 10...


----------



## bubbha70 (Aug 8, 2004)

I would have love to watch Danilo Di Luca in the TDF.
If he didn't peak in the Giro, he would have been a force in the TDF.


----------



## masterken911 (Jun 17, 2009)

contador
sastre
andy schleck

lance, 4th
evans, 5th


----------



## that guy again (Jul 14, 2008)

Contador
Evans
Sastre


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

Contador
A.Schleck
Evans
Leiph
Sastre
VDV


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Contador 
Menchov
Sastre 

Cavendish misses cutoff one day or goes home and relegates green to Boonen (or is that old thinking? Maybe Friere who consistently is 2nd or 3d gets the green)

Did ANYONE pick Sastre last year?????????????


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Mark get set go....flop*



nrs-air said:


> 2009 will be Frank's year, mark my words .


Schlecks can't TT worth a tete on a boar hog


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

The winner of the ITT's and Mt Ventoux


----------



## proy (Sep 7, 2004)

Lance.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

1. Contador.
2. Who cares.
3. Off the radar.


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

Lance


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

Casagrande
Beloki
Heras


----------



## bubbha70 (Aug 8, 2004)

Does Menchov have a chance?
Or do you think he peaked in th Giro?


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

bubbha70 said:


> Does Menchov have a chance?
> Or do you think he peaked in th Giro?


The years Menchov has won the Vuelta has been after the TdF, and last year he started doing the Giro hoping that it would prepare him to win the Tour. He's definately capable of putting in strong performances in multiple grand tours. Last year he did quite well in the Tour, but was undone by his bike handling, though I'm pretty sure the Giro wasn't as taxing for him last year. 

It wouldn't surprise me at all to see him mixing things up in France.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hey, isn't someone going to chime in with the "Maybe this year is Hincapie's turn?" post? Ever since I have been coming on the RBR site some one's been posting that.

I predict Lance..after all kinds of 'controversy" or as Phil would say.."con-TROV-ersy".

I bet Lance will play the "Rope-a-dope" game and ride 'poorly' but stay 'just' in touch until later in the Tour. The way Contador is said to be so 'explosive' on the uphill breaks, that is going to be a really 'dicey' undertaking...He'll (LA) need to be really careful. He won't want to be seen as a "jerk" attacking his teammate, should Contador get away or put big time into him somewhere along the line.

The decider will come late, with Lance going away early in a mountain stage and leaving AC behind...How's that for talking through my bibs?


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Gnarly 928 said:


> Hey, isn't someone going to chime in with the "Maybe this year is Hincapie's turn?" post? Ever since I have been coming on the RBR site some one's been posting that.


Not 'from' me.


----------



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

*Hincapie, that would be AWESOME!!!*

But I think he's more of a one day racer. he does very well in the tours, but he's never on the podium. He's a great roll model, and a personal favorite rider of mine, but i don't think he has what it takes to make the podium, atleast not this year.

The Astana team will have an explosion, Lance will turn sprinter to show Cavendish who's boss and everyone but Contador will show up in black and yellow livestrong gear if Contador is the team leader. Hincapie will also show up in Livestrong gear and will form a rogue team that will dominate the tour finishing the top 10 spots.

But seriously: for the GC, I can't make a decision. I think if the team leader is contador, then it will be 1. Contador, 2. Lance. And if the leader is LA, then it will be the other way around, with Menchov 3rd.

KOM: Contador if LA is team leader, Sastre otherwise

White: Andy Schleck (is he still under 25?)

Green: Cavendish


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I would love to see Lance win the tour GC... Honestly it would be a huge smack in the face of all the young guys.


----------



## rapidcarbon (Nov 20, 2008)

> I would love to see Lance win the tour GC... Honestly it would be a huge smack in the face of all the *CLEAN* guys.


fixed


----------



## GearDaddy (Apr 1, 2004)

For GC I think you gotta favor Contador, Sastre, and Evans for the podium. Menchov may be up there, but I fear he peaked during the Giro and won't be as strong for the Le Tour.

As far as Lance, he could surprise everyone given his well known potential from past performances, but I just don't see his form being there. The longer TT in the Giro I think was telling for him, i.e. he was minutes behind the leaders. I suspect he was gunning for that one, and his form showed he has a ways to go to get back to his old self. I just don't see him improving on that so soon. On the other hand, Contador looks like he's already on form, so look out!

Lots of surprises could happen of course. Frank Schleck could suddenly hang on through the tough mountain stages. Andy Schleck could show a Michael-Rasmussen-like improvement in TTs. Liquigas has an interesting combination in Pelizotti/Nibali/Kreuziger, so maybe they can work together to make something happen. Columbia has Rogers/Kirchen, and I think Kirchen could be the one to watch there.

Maybe Leipheimer could pull off an attack in the mountains (Uhhh ... Nah!).
Maybe Vandevelde will come back into form (Uhhh ... double-Nah!).
Maybe Moreau will have a dream swan song performance (Uhhh ... triple-Nah!).
Maybe Voeckler will finally learn when to attack and when to sit on a wheel (Uhhh ... quadruple-Nah!). 

Andy Schleck doesn't have the white jersey sewn up by any means. Kreuziger is one to watch here. So is Gesink, who is riding in his first TDF I believe.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

One thing I am pretty sure of is that Evans does not make the podium this year. Not because he isn't one of the better riders. But factor in Contador (and LA). But more importantly, with Sastre and the Schlecks no longer on the same team, there is going to be more battling and more attacks. I don't see Evans being able to latch back on after repeated attacks.

1-Contador
2-Sastre
3-Menchov
4-Lance
5-A. Schleck
6-Evans
7- VdV

Levi doesn't even crack the top 12. He gives it up early to support the team (Lance).

I'll be rooting for Lance though all the way.


----------



## Rolando (Jan 13, 2005)

rapidcarbon said:


> fixed


STFU and take that garbage elsewhere.


----------



## vandalbob (Dec 13, 2001)

Contador
Schleck
Armstrong


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

Contador, Evans, Menchov


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Contador in Yellow. Farrar in Green. Andy Schleck in Polka Dot and white. 

Menchov crashes and loses time. Sastre is impresssive in the mountains but just can't TT. Evans is impressive in his own right, but nothing stunning. Lance is good, but we're reminded that he is older.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*boonen = green jersey*

boonen = green jersey


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

On a whim

GC: Sastre
Armstrong 
Contador 
A. Schleck 
Leipheimer
(Evans is toast this year, I'm afraid, but may eat my words)



Sprinters: Farrar
Cavendish
Boonen


----------



## MSH (Jul 16, 2006)

Really looking forward to this year's TDF.....anybody's ball game. 
Since I'm not actually laying bets at the 'book and nothing to loose I'm going with....

- Levi
- Cadel
- Andy
- Lance
- Denis

oh yeah....AC stacks hard and DNF's


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

GC
1. Contador
2. Evans
3. Sastre

Green Jersey Oscar Freire
Polka Dot Jersey Moncoutié
White Jersey (Young Rider) A Schleck


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*My picks*

Posted 7:00AM GMT 4th July

Yellow- Contador

Podium in order- Contador, Menchov, A. Schleck

Green- Cavendish

Polka Dot- A. Schleck

White- A. Schleck

White/Red- Voigt


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

yellow: contador
podium: contador andy schleck sastre
green: cavendish
polka dot: moncoutie
white: andy schleck


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

yellow: contador
podium: contador evans sastre
green: cavendish
polka dot: andy schleck
white: andy schleck


----------



## ibfeet (Jul 13, 2006)

Andy Schleck
Contador
Evans

Green....Thor
Polka Dot.........Sanchez
White.........Di Gregorio
Team.........Saxo


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*All-Astana podium?*

it is too late to make the time cutoff for predictions, but honestly - if there ever were a team, and director, with a chance to have all 3 podium spots in Paris, what better team could you possibly realistically put together?

Could Bruynell have this as an ideal, and be even more ambitious for a legacy than LA?


----------

